# Favorite Recipes for White Perch?



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey fellas -

This summer I caught a bunch of wp out of my kayak and did all my fishing C&R.

I hear they're pretty good eating but have never had any.

I've seen trips where folks give report of keeping 25+ perch. When they get that many, how do they go about cleaning and cooking that sort of quantity ?

I've seen someone talk about a way of cooking them that they called the 'ez peel' method.

Was hoping some folks could spill the beans on how they like to prep / cook wp and favorite recipes


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure about the "ez peel" method for white perch, however I did find this method for cleaning yellow perch. I've never tried it since I haven't caught any yellows since I ran across this site. Might work on white perch ?? Gonna have to try it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjTlFwQb7D0 
For me though, I just fillet them, coat in cornmeal mixture and deep fry til golden brown. I drain them on paper towels, grab some hot sauce, and a Corona, and I'm good to go. :beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fry 'em up, have a beer, and enjoy! If they're the freshwater white perch they're a nusiance down here and you should kill all you can...there were none 15 years ago. Now they're taking over the crappie and white bass population....you just about can't catch a white bass on my home lake anymore! They make a dang good blue catfish bait! They LOVE them. Cut, live, fillets, whatever.


----------

